# Which dogs you had before?



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I've had a Jack Russell terrier/cattle dog mix, an English springer spaniel, a beagle/dachshund mix, and a terrier mix. All great dogs and all rescues.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I've had basenjis and a collie/golden retriever mix.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Before my Goldens, I always had Great Danes since I was 16 yrs. old and I WILL have another one in my life. They are amazing companions.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Our first dog when I was a baby was a poodle, then we had Tasha a German shep/sheltie mix. she lived to be 15. then I had Sally my american eskimo who lived to be 11. When Sally was 5 we got Chloe, my Golden who is now 7. and Now Cedar joined the family in August who is 18 weeks.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My childhood dog was a shih tzu. Before Brady, we had 2 german shepherds and 2 great pyreneeses.


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

We've had a boxer-pit bull mix and beagles.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have had huskies, american eskimo's, german shepards, Dachshunds, springer spaniels, boston terriers.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

AF was a golden/yellow lab mix, and my heart dog


----------



## Auenk9 (Oct 23, 2008)

Before my Goldens, I had a Beagle. Opie. The dog from H-E DoubleToothpicks! But I loved him for all of his 13 years!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Growing up we had 2 goldens. I had always wanted a Rottie. When I moved out I got Jagger. He was an awesome representation of the breed. Everyone that met him loved him. I had him for 10 1/2 years. He died from bone cancer 3 years ago and I still think about him everyday


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Beagles and Poodles!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I've had collie/shepard mix, cockapoo and an old english sheepdog.

*want* *really badly* a black lab


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Sheltie, Shepherd X and two Mini Schnauzers.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My first dog was a Smooth Dachshund. I've had mixes, a Norwegian Elkhound, German Shepherds, a Schnauzer, Goldens and Pointers.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

As a child we always had mixes. I had a GSD for a short time before I got my first golden at age 19. I've had goldens ever since.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

GSD, Collie, Husky, Nor. Elkhound also PG, Cocker, German Shorthair, Flatcoat Ret., and a WHOLE bunch of Gold the last 6-7 years. (mom & dad had a poodle but I'm not laying claim to that one)


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

In high school I had a keeshond. When my husband and I got married we got a miniature schnauzer, Scooter. After Scooter we got our first golden, and fell in love with the breed.

 Sherrie


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Growing up we had a beagle mix named Patches. Then when I was married and had kids we got a golden named Sandy...the best girl ever...I miss her every day. Then I got my daughter a Petsmart puppy named Riley who is a lab/boarder collie mix and now I have Misty...a golden girl.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Growing up we had Golden Mixes, Labs, a Bichon, and a cocker spaniel


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

As a kid, we had a St. Bernard and cockapoos. My "first" pet was a shih tzu.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Growing up I had a black and tan coonhound, a beagle, a black lab (although I do have one of those now so I didn't check it), and a cocker/beagle/bassett hound mix.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

As a teen I had a Lhasa Apso, Meggie. She was a fiesty little furball.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I also had a Class C (5 dog) team of Alaskan Huskies, and when we first got married we had 2 Beagles as well as my Golden, GSD, and Setter mix.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

My lst dog as an "adult" was a black lab - will always have a black lab. Had a bassett that came into our life in a strange way


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointer, Beagle, and Norwegian Elkhound


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

boxers, scotch collie, australian shepherd, german shepherd, border collie and now a golden.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW---I'm amazed---three former Elkhound owners----aren't they a wonderful, smart breed???


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

As indicated in a thread that I started last week showing my "pervious" (which was supposed to say "previous") pets, I had a Toy Manchester Terrier / Dauchsund mix as a child. Since adulthood, I've had two German Shepherd mixes (one with a Siberian Husky - Heidi - and one with an Alaskan Malamute -Ginger) and then two German Shepherd Dogs (Katie (AKC registered as Katrina Liebchen von Morris) and Daisy Mae).

Heidi is on the left and Ginger on the right in the first photo.
Daisy on the left and Katie on the right in second photo.


----------



## ange polisson (Jun 20, 2008)

Thank you for all these answers 
I don't have a golden right now so I voted what I used to have before my golden.
German sheperd,husky,terrier-poodle mix,collie.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I've had Gernan Shepherds, a cocker/poodle, a miniature poodle, and a German Shepherd/Collie that are all at the bridge now.

Now, besides my 2 goldens, we have a Husky/Shep, a Shih Tsu/Toy Poodle, and a Keeshond.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Just the one dog before my current two and she was a terrier mix.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

I grew up with dachshunds... they're a lot of fun...


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Only goldens since I was a kid. Schlager (at the bridge), Wally (at the bridge), and Wesley (lives with my parents).


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Grew up with an American Water Spaniel. After that I had a Border Collie, Smooth Collie, Rough Collie, Beagle, another Border Collie and now my first Golden.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*g*
*Growing up, our family dogs were pointers Lucky I and Lucky II, Ketcho, and Patch, and Pongo. English setters wre Mack, Commander I, Commander II, Flash, Lady and Frosty. my own persoanl were English setters Beauty, Mitzi, Rascal, Duchess, Pixie and Angel. Irish Setters Red and Boots. Goldens Scooter, Buck, KayCee and Hunter. All of thse are now at the bridge and i only have my golden mix, Honey left.*

*PS Notice tht we only had sporrting dogs I must add that after i was married and gone, someone gave my brother beagle named Gidget. He had her about a yer, but they had to give her to a farmer--he barked all the time and tht did not set well in th city of Austin. Se loved it out on the farm, tho.*


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

My first dog was an American Eskimo. I got her for my 15th birthday and she died a few weeks after I turned 30. She was sweet, stubborn, and loved to bark. She had the energy of a young pup until the day she died. We have had many different breeds in our home though as fosters. We have had lots of mixes too. I have to say my favorites in general have been the large breed mixes. I love the big dog attitude.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Only Goldens here


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

When i lived at home, after we had to have our goldie put to sleep at one year old after he bit my brother, we had 2 cocker spaniels - because mum wouldn't have another golden. I always vowed that if ever i left home i would have a golden, and that is exactly what happened after i got wed.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Before we got our Golden girlies we had Bouvier des Flandres- great French herding dog. They are lots of fun but I will never go back...


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I grew up with Spook, a lab/mix and Wrinkles a lab/beagle duchhound mix. Wrinkles truely ruled the roost. He was an extreme guarder, whether it be sticks, bones or socks....and us kids walked reallll soft around the food bowl. Regardless he was a great family dog with personality. We also had a small mix that was a stray. She looked beagle, but was white with black spots. And finally my dad's "heart dog' Daisy...a shepherd collie mix he found at the side of the road starved and dehydrated.

After I left home, I had Chance, my husband's "heart dog". He was a corgi, border collie looking dog....and soooooooo smart. Then after Chance died we got a collie/german shepherd/retriever mix.

Lucky is our first pure-bred.


----------



## Victorialands (Dec 2, 2008)

I had a Rough Collie (mom) X Pit (dad). He looked more like a collie. He was the best dog ever. I wish I could have a dog half as good as he was.


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

Had a crazy Weimeraner growing up as well as a Yorkie. Have had two more Yorkies, basset hounds and a mutt before we fell in love with Abby, our first golden.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Bouviers are not French,they are Belguim!!.

So I've owned during my life:
1 briard
1 Border Collie
2 Airedales(1,alive)
4 Pyrenean Shpherds
3 Leonbergers(1,alive)
4 Hovawarts(3,alive)
4 Wirehair standard daskhunds(2,alive)
1 golden(alive)


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

When I was very young we had mutts and a Cocker Spaniel named Lady. After Lady, we had Collies and mutts. We always had mutts in the mix. Mutts are supposed to be better dogs, or so I always heard, but our purebred's were the better behaved and healthier dogs. The first dog I had as an adult was my first Golden Sam. I'll never own another breed again, they have my heart.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

The dog before Kirby was a female Alaskan Malamute. She was a real sweetie, but only lived to 8 years old. The dog before her was a golden retriever and then one before him was a golden retriever (That one was my 1st GR, Sandy, who lived to be 15 and the smartest dog we ever had) Before Sandy, we had a Siberian Husky, for a short time. When growing up at home, I had a Dachshund.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

As kids, our family had weimeraners before anyone even knew what they were. My Dad & brothers used them for hunting. At 14 years old, my Dad got me a Laborador Retriever named Tonka when I expressed interest in training for obedience. I trained & showed Tonka through to the utility level in obedience with an amazing record # of trials - 3 for Novice, 3 for Open & 2 for Utility (I never finished her UD as our family moved and I didn't have access to training or show facilities. I also credit Tonks for me not smoking - as a 4 month old puppy, Tonks delivered my package of cigarettes to the family dinner table. She was so happy but my Dad wasn't - he gave me a choice - Tonka or cigarettes. Well, I never smoked again!

When I married, we had an English Springer Spaniel and then it was goldens. Chelsea, the amazing girl, was my first. My second, golden girl, Becky, even became an issue in the separation agreement - he got her every fall for hunting. Oliver came along during Becky's last 2 years and he kept her going until March 2007. Nyg joined the family in May 2007 and who knows who might join the family in 2009 but definitely a golden


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Andy-Rough coated Collie (like lassie) 1985-1991
Sampson & Billy-Dalmatians 1994-1996/1997
Bunny & Star- GSD X Coyote mixes 1996-2007
PepperAnne- Australian shepherd 1998-present (lives with my parents now)
Holly- lab mix 2004-present (lives with my parents now)
Riley Blue- Blue Merle border collie 2006-present (rehomed)
Daisy- beagle X 1/4 pit bull mix 2005-present (lives with DH's parents now)
Layla & Blush- Goldens 2007/2008-present


----------



## Bossoli (May 5, 2008)

I currently have a Papillon and a Greyhound, in addition to my GR. I previously had a Siberian Husky. I consider Sibes, Paps and Goldens to be "my" breeds. I'll probably stick with a combination of the 3 throughout my life. Can't wait to have a GR, Pap and Husky all at once


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Growing up my family had a:

Beagle named Buddy
German Shepard named Zippy
Doberman Pincher named Lady
Labrador Retriever named Buddy
Terrier (remember Benji?) named Brandy

Also a:

Cat named Ralph (she was mean!)
Cat named Schoozta
Cat named Fluffy
Pony named Sunny (for the kids)
Horse named Sunshine (for the adults)

We didn;t have them all at once of course, but I remember ALL of them!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Growing up my family had a Springer Spaniel, Jake. He died of bone cancer almost a year ago now and I still miss him!


----------



## LilyoftheValley (Nov 9, 2008)

Growing up with had 2 chichiuas(sp?) and a golden. A few mixed breeds too.

With my husband, we have an american bulldog and we rescued a shephard/lab mix (thats when they said, but she didn't look like either..) and Lily(our golden) 

So far Lily has been the smartest dog we have had. One day when we have a bigger house I would LOVE to get Lily a playmate!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I had a samoyed... she was the love of my life


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

:doh: Geeze. I forgot to add Possum! Ch. Montague's Jaguar XK, my Smooth Collie. He's just so much "one of the gang" that I tend to include him with the Goldens... He's a wonderful dog.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Growing up we always had different breeds - 3 cocker spaniels, a collie and my dad's hunting dogs that are Brittanys. But I always wanted a golden, so we picked our baby up the day we got back from our honeymoon! Now the only other breed I'm really interested in owning in addition to goldens are flat-coated retrievers. So beautiful!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Always had dogs when we were growing up... a great dane and then labs. DH and I have had an austrailian shepherd, and two mixes from the pound....shep/husky mix and a pointer mix.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

We had a cocker spaniel when I was growing up.

We also had kept one of her pups, which ended up cocker/pug mix

My wife and I have had a German Sheperd/Husky mix and 1 Golden (both gone now)

We are in the process of getting at least one new golden pup and possibly 2.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

When I was a child we had a Samoyed.

When I was in my 20's we had an Old English Sheepdog, and a mix Sheepdog/Afghan Hound

In my 30's I had 2 Keeshonds

In my 40's we had Labs and Goldens

In my 50's - we have Goldens, a Lab, Newfs, an American Bulldog and a Toller :lol:

Notice a trend? Fur, fur and more fur! hahahaha!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I had the most amazing Beagle in the world. His name was Oggie (Ogden) Dog, and I loved that boy more than anything. 
He enjoyed learning (it took him some time to figure out HOW to learn), but that dog knew so many tricks, it was amazing.
Made it REALLY easy to train a Golden, though!


----------



## Christopher (Jan 20, 2009)

First dog I remember was a german shephard, after that, several dogs of questionable descent, a rat terrier, lab and lab mixes, and a golden. I grew up in the country and we always had several dogs around.


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a maltese mix and a terrier mix and I'm waiting on my new golden.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have had a Lab cross german shepherd and scottie dog and Jack russell 
all rescue.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I had pound dogs then we started with a GR and ended up with 3 GRs over a 3 year period. After that I had a wonderful Border Collie for 16 yrs now back to a GR.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I've had a beagle, a dacshund, a Great Pyrenees/golden mix and since then, all purebred goldens, both from breeders and rescues.


----------



## Clhoie (Dec 16, 2008)

Border collie, Poodle, Dachshund when i was living at my mothers... I own a chihuahua now, and will own a golden at end of Feb. =)


----------



## bert (Aug 11, 2008)

Mostly labs and one total mix never did a DNA test on it. First golden and its great


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

several heinz 57s, Akita, Weimerainer, Beagle, Brittanys, and now 2 Goldens.


----------



## aflotkoe (Mar 20, 2008)

Growing up we had a samoyed, an english springer spaniel, and an australian shepherd mix. Getting ready now to get a golden!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Irish Setter, Rough Collie, GSP.


----------



## craigR (Dec 13, 2008)

I've had two shetland sheepdogs and one GSD/Lab mix.


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Over the last 30 years I've had a Boykin Spaniel mix , a yellow lab mix, chocolate lab, Boykin, Irish Setter, Terrier mix


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, my Holly was a Golden, but before her...

As a kid I grew up way out in the country, so I was always running across all sorts of animals. One day I ran when I was about 12 I ran across what I think was an Australian shep mix, but it had eyes that were ice blue. It instantly fell in love with me, and followed me wherever I went. All the kids would try to get her to come to them and she would have none of it, she totally and utterly ignored them. It was a day I would never forget and she made me feel complete. I ran around barefoot playing by hte lake and the river and she stayed by my side.

I took her home and begged my folks to let me keep her. Begged and I mean begged. They wouldn't let me and said they would find her a home. Later that evening someone in the area said they would adopt her and try to find her owner meanwhile. They had a nice chunk of land and promised to love her. They didn't. They tied her up at the front door where she stayed for the rest of her life. Every single time I would go by in the car or in the school bus, I saw her tied out front. It made me sick inside. She didn't live with me, but I will always regard her as my dog.


----------

